# Ball python



## Avro (1 d ago)

Hi I’ve just rescued this ball python and was wandering if its a normal


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It's hard to say its anything else unless you know its parents. It certainly has more yellow content and the head has some light blushing which would suggest it's a morph, but as to what would be just guess work. With photographs it's hard to tell as different cameras will give different images with some being on the warm side making the colours different than reality.


----------

